# New pouch die



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

My new pouch die arrived this morning, excited at being able to easily make my own precision and repeatable pouches now! Currently I'm using laminated pigskin leather that is very soft and strong but I've hopefully found a good source for whole kangaroo hides at very cheap prices so I'll be experimenting with different leathers and laminations to find my ideal pouch!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice! Sounds like a good investment there, ebooks!


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

It seems to be! Would post some pics of the die and pouches but I can't work out how to at the moment :stupidcomp:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You've got to select the "more reply options" then "choose a file" (gallery, camera, etc...wherever you've got the pic), then "attach to post"....2 minutes of Your life gone forever, but the "likes" somehow make up for it


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Thank you!! 

A couple of simple pigsking ones I cut out a few minutes ago


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Noice.....

...you said you're going to try roo; anything else on the menu now that you've got this little beast?

What kind is it, by the way? What did it run you?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Would you post a pic of it, please??m


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I've got a whole range of leather offcuts that I'm going to try - apparently yak leather is virtually as strong as kangaroo and it is far cheaper so I may give that a spin! I'm just gluing a sturdy striking board to the die then I'll post a pic of it - I'll PM you the details of it. Without wishing to take anything away from the fantastic pouch venders on here for me this is ideal as I like to continually experiment with different ideas.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi ebooks, where did you source your die?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You know what I'd like to see? Ostrich leather pouches. That's right, ostrich. Shits classy as fuck, & I think it'd look downright ***s with some of the high-art stuff that guys are cranking out now. One of these days, I'm going to have someone make me up like 29 of em', cuz I've got a vision...

...thanks for the details, by the way. You've got a great mind for etiquette...


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Haha, my supplier actually has ostrich leather in limited quantities - it isn't supposed to be that strong though! It may work if it's laminated to calf or pigskin.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I had a wallet that held up for years, but I guess those are different kinds of stressors. Plus it might have been laminated, who knows..m


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

If I try any ostrich ones I'll send you a few over!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ebooks886 said:


> If I try any ostrich ones I'll send you a few over!


PM me when & if you do, please! I know you're not trying to sell these, but I'd at least want to compensate you for materials & such...


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That's cool! I want a pouch making die!


----------



## Bulls-Eye (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, I would like to see the die and where you bought it. Thanks!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good luck to your endeavors in the pouch making process. on a side note, im sorta surprised that any member on here with the ability to make pouch dies, hasnt tried or ventured into making some and selling them on here or anywhere else.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

The pouch market is served far better by members such as rayshot and leon, I just like making my own stuff and experimenting to find the 'ideal' pouch for me. I wouldn't infringe on their marketplace by selling them!


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are some sexy looking pouched my friend! (Yes .. I think slingshot pouches can be sexy)


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Where can I get a pouch die?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Where can I get a pouch die?


see ! someone should make up a series of slingshot pouch dies and sell them. band tying jigs are sold, leather is sold . . . why not a die ? its the next thing to be sold for the hobby and its evolution.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I wouldn't hesitate to buy one(for the right price).


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

where can I buy one of these dies?


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Imperial said:


> good luck to your endeavors in the pouch making process. on a side note, im sorta surprised that any member on here with the ability to make pouch dies, hasnt tried or ventured into making some and selling them on here or anywhere else.


...maybe 'cause pouches are "consumables" and therefore will make more money by themselves...? :screwy:


----------



## Bulls-Eye (Aug 7, 2014)

EBook, You never said where you got your die from. I need to make some pouches for my sling shots that I have made and would like them to be all the same shape and size.

Thanks


----------



## bluesk165 (Oct 21, 2014)

I hope to see the Die.


----------



## resortera (Nov 26, 2015)

here are some, knowlege need to be free and shared http://weidian.com/item.html?itemID=1233684599&p=-1


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

resortera said:


> here are some, knowlege need to be free and shared http://weidian.com/item.html?itemID=1233684599&p=-1


It is hard to understand this website


----------



## resortera (Nov 26, 2015)

just use google traductor the page its from china or ask a chainis friend ju can pm the owner asking if understand inglish if im not growng the price its 9.2249dll


----------

